# Now What Will YOU do (redux)...in the URCs?



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 14, 2007)

On the HB


----------



## ef (Jul 14, 2007)

Dr. Clark,

The ironic thing about the suggestion that the FV was not addressed is that one of their mantras has been the fact that there is no "Federal Vision" as such. So which is it?

Leithart's response to the PCA committee illustrated in no uncertain terms their very elementary and basic lack of conformity to the Westminster Standards/Three Forms of Unity. 

On the other hand, if the PCA is accepting of Prof. Frame's redefinition of the regulative principle of worship, how can we reject redefinition of other terms like election and perseverance?

I know that the latter two are far more significant to the system of doctrine taught in our Standards, but as my wife asked last night as we read the WCF on our front porch, "Why do they even need a move by GA to force their removal if they're so clearly out of synch with the Standards?"

My prayer is that the classes and presbyteries in our respective denominations will jump on the opportunity to act and cleanse these hetrodox beliefs from our fellowships. I also hope that we can get back to solid catechesis to guard us from other "new movements" that will come down the pike.

Thanks again Dr. Clark,

EF


----------

